# Help im 17 need help with surround



## timmyxt (May 12, 2009)

Hi all,
i want to set up surround for my television ONLY. it has the red & white audio plugs in the back its LG 19LS4D. i have a old reciever that was my parents and is very old. it has VCR1, VCR2, PHONO, CD red and white plugs on the back, and room for the speakers to plug into, i was wondering what do i connect my red & white cables to from my tv, because i think i need more cables but im not sure (thats why im here) remember surround only for my tele not dvds or whatever please help

thanks


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

VCR1 will work, so will Phono, CD. You will just need to select whatever you used as your source on your receiver.

Pauldo


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

> it has the red & white audio plugs


If so, you arent going to get real surround sound. A surround connection using RCA has up to 6 plugs (front left & right, rear left & right, Front centre and subwoofer).
This and this may explain things further.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Phono will not work. Any other will. You run a pair of cables from the TV (red/white) to one of the inputs on the amp (R/W) and you'll have stereo. As stressfree says, for surround you'll need a different receiver and a digital source (dvd, cable, sat, blu-ray).

Oh yeah, welcome to TSF. :wave:


----------

